# FEI Tribunal decision on Kevin Thornton



## chillipup (8 June 2017)

I've been checking the FEI site for news on this for some time and finally have seen the result today:-

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/irish-showjumper-kevin-thornton-guilty-horse-abuse-623031

Sadly, I personally don't think the punishment imposed by the FEI is tough enough given the overwhelming evidence stated by all the witnesses. Disgraceful behaviour by a rider.


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 June 2017)

I was disappointed too especially as he lied in his earlier statements saying the witnesses were wrong and he'd been riding a different grey beforehand to the horse that died.


----------



## ycbm (8 June 2017)

Four months ban and 10,000 Swiss francs for the death of a horse?


----------



## Cortez (8 June 2017)

Scandalous. But I wouldn't be surprised if there were further actions to come.


----------



## Sophire (8 June 2017)

There are still a lot of people speaking out in support of him on social media...


----------



## chillipup (8 June 2017)

ycbm said:



			Four months ban and 10,000 Swiss francs for the death of a horse?
		
Click to expand...

No, not the death of the horse, as the postmortem couldn't find anything, so his abusive actions couldn't be attributed to it's death. The tribunal's decision was only based on his behaviour, witnessed by others, of whipping his horse in anger whilst galloping it before it dropped dead


----------



## popsdosh (8 June 2017)

I suspect it will be appealed as the FEI itself clearly wanted a harsher result.


----------



## Alibear (9 June 2017)

Lanky Loll said:



			I was disappointed too especially as he lied in his earlier statements saying the witnesses were wrong and he'd been riding a different grey beforehand to the horse that died.
		
Click to expand...

This is puzzling me too.


----------



## Mule (9 June 2017)

The only consolation is that he has now got such a bad reputation that he won't be sent any more horses.


----------

